# My golden has a mass in her stomach



## smarge117 (Sep 23, 2009)

She's 14.5 and I don't know what to do. She's been losing weight, & having diarrhea and accidents in the house (no matter what we do) for about a month. 

We took her to the vet yesterday for more blood work. The poop smear was fine, vet was thinking Rimadyl toxicity., We took her _back_ to the vet today and they did x-rays--she has a mass in her stomach. 

I don't know if I should do an ultrasound to see 'what' it is, if it's a tumor (they would aspirate also), or if it's an abcess of some kind. They talked about aspirating a sample, chemo, and possible steroid therapy. 

I don't think she's in pain, her appetite is _not_ good--she's not eating well, she's drinking & peeing OK. She still want's to roll around on her back in the snow if it's not too deep and try to catch tennis balls. 

Some people are telling me that 'she'll' tell me when it's time. I think that's a load.

crying in Virginia


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet girl's problems. I do believe that our dogs tell us when they have had enough and it is time for them to go. Mine always have. Ask yourself this: will your actions change depending on whether the mass is a tumor or an abscess? Does your vet recommend surgery and chemo on a 14-1/2-year-old dog if she does have a tumor? 

Is the mass affecting her ability to digest food? That could account for the weight loss and diminished appetite. Steroids might help with that.

It's such a horrible thing to have to face. Listen to your heart and you will do what's best for your dear dog.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, i know how it hurts, take every moment as it comes, kiss, love, play, enjoy her, as you have, my 12.5 yr. old spencer, had cancer, it is so hard, you will know when it is time, to say goodbye.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this .. our golden oldies are just so very special.

I believe I would find out if it was an abscess, since that sounds fixable .. but that is me and I don't know what your gut is telling you .

You need to do what is right for you and her. Whatever you do will be the right choice ..


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Just take a breath, that's a lot to take in one day.
I assume they will take a sample? or are you trying to decide even to do that?

I think you know your pup best, and what is best for her. 

She is older so an aggressive course might prolong her life - but you have to decide on what quality of life is best for her.

They are hard choices - but they do...if you listen...they really do let you know the answers, you just have to be willing to listen. You know your pet best - I hope you find more answers soon and I'm sorry you have to go through this hard time. 

Hug them and love them, we are blessed to have them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How horrible, my heart hurts for you. 
I can only tell you what I would do if it were my dog, and you have to decide for yourself what is best for you and your dog. I would go ahead with the ultrasound. It's not at all painful for the dog, and might reveal something that will help you in your treatment plan. They may want to do a needle biopsy guided by the ultrasound, and that's something you might want to consider doing. I say I would do it because then I would feel that I've done absolutely everything I could.
Best of luck to you and her.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and your dog. I, too, would do the ultrasound just so that I knew what I was dealing with and could then be comfortable in what ever decision I made. I would strongly suspect that at 14.5 years its a tumor rather than an abcess. She should have a fever and be on death's door if she has an abcess big enough to be seen on an x-ray. I have a senior too (he's only 12.5 yrs), but I have no intention of doing radical surgery and IV chemo when he gets cancer. I wouldn't hesitate to use steroids, though. Prednisone increases appetite, can shrink or slow down some tumors, and just gives a sick body a sense of well-being.

As to her "telling" you: MOST of the time it happens that way. There is no guarantee that she will, but she probably will. You need to focus on her quality of life. There are lots of websites dedicated to helping one determine their pet's quality of life. But basically when she is having more bad days (or hours or minutes) than good, it is probably time. If she is still interacting with you and interested in her surroundings, it's probably not time quite yet. But she's already started having a decreased QOL as you say she no longer wants to eat. Watch for weakness, disinterest, trying to segregate herself, etc. 

I'm sorry you are going thru this.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh dear, bless her heart! This is the saddest thing that you have to face. Go with your gut feeling and the advise of your vet. Please keep us up dated on how thing go, We at lestorm are all thinking and praying for you all. Give her a kiss and a hug from us please xx


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry that you are facing this - if you trust your vet, then I would probably be guided by them as to what the best course of action would be, and then follow your instincts - you do have them, I believe they stay hidden in us until we know we have tough decisions to make.

Sending good wishes your way


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You've gotten good advice. All I can add is many prayers for you both coming from our house.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are going down this journey. 

Our 12 year 9 month old Golden Barkley was pretty active and alert until this Jan 14 when he collapsed on a morning walk. We got him to the vet immediately and they did an x-ray and sonogram and a mass was seen on his spleen. We did a splenectomy to save his life the next day and a week later we got the devastating news of hemangiosarcoma.

We went through an agonizing week of deciding our options. We researched and I had a one on one with the surgeon who did Barkley's surgery and he felt confident we had gotten a diagnosis early on based on what he saw. Barkley was walking long distances a day before his collapse so we knew he was strong. My DH wanted to go for full blown chemotherapy but I was hestitant and wanted to go with an at-home chemo pill that would extend his life, but less than the full chemo option. When the hubby told me he did not want to have regrets later on that we didn't do our best for our dog (meaning full chemo) and end up second guessing ourselves, I agreed. I'm glad we did. We don't know how long the chemo will work but we are one week after his second treatment and we have a happy fighter on our hands who is once again alert and demanding his dinner. He is a little weaker but has a zest for life. The point in telling you this is I would go with a sonogram at least so you don't second guess yourself months from now. Once you get a better idea of what your dog is facing, then go with what is in your heart.

As far as dogs telling you when it's time, I don't have an opinion. Our first golden also had hemangiosarcoma which was diagnosed during a splenectomy. He also collapsed and we felt he was "telling us" it was time, but by the time we brought him to surgery he had rebounded, and was walking again, enjoying his life and happy. On the surgery day he was "telling us" he was ready to live. Unfortunately his case was so far advanced we decided to let him go on the table, as the surgeon recommended. So, I don't have an opinion on whether a dog tells you or not. I guess it depends on the dog.

My prayers are with you.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Not to be a Debbie Downer, but they DO tell you when it's time. Carmella had been deteriorating for some time... decreased appetite, lack of enthusiasm, spent a LOT of time outside on her own, etc. One day she collapsed, and could not get back up. She refused any and all treats, hardly drank any water, and was completely unresponsive to me and my family. My whole family knew that it was time.

It's up to you to determine how you want to approach this. No matter what you decide, it will be the right choice for your family and your beloved dog. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you & your little girl.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

It it is a tough time, I know. When it was time to let my girl go, it was pretty obvious it was time plus I didn't want her to suffer. I did struggle with it afterward, but looking back on it now I know it was the only choice I had. 

I would listen to your vet's advice and go from there. Hopefully there will be some things they can do to help. Best of luck!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a senior girl who was diagnosed with a mass in her abdomen. We opted not to do the ultrasound because she hated the vet's office so much. She lived for another year and a half. She let me know, she had started going off her food, she slept more and then she started having tarry diarrhea. Until that point, she had never had an accident in the house. Tarry diarrhea is a bad sign, it means bleeding deep inside. I took her to the vet and they gave her a week. The day I set up for her was the right day. The night before I had fed her a steak. The day that I had to help her over the bridge, she wouldn't eat. I couldn't even give her the pain meds she was on. She was tired and she was ready to go. I loved that sweet girl even though I had only had her in my life for 2 1/2 years. She was my heart girl and it hurt so much to let her go. But that was what she needed. And I am glad I was able to help her pass as painlessly as possible.

Your pup will let you know when it's time. You have given her a wonderful, long life.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

No advice here, just wanted to say I'm sorry that you have to go through this.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but they DO tell you when it's time. Carmella had been deteriorating for some time... decreased appetite, lack of enthusiasm, spent a LOT of time outside on her own, etc. One day she collapsed, and could not get back up. She refused any and all treats, hardly drank any water, and was completely unresponsive to me and my family. My whole family knew that it was time.
> 
> It's up to you to determine how you want to approach this. No matter what you decide, it will be the right choice for your family and your beloved dog. I will be thinking of you.


This is exactly what happened when my Maggie's time came, we knew without a doubt that she was telling us it was time to help her with the journey to Rainbow Bridge. She was almost 14 y.o. and we knew that putting her through a battery of tests would only buy her a little time.

I once read to pick three things your dog loves, be it treats, toys, walks, whatever. When those three things no longer interest your dog, it's time.
For Maggie those three things were; treats, ice & walks. At the end we couldn't get her to respond to any of these.

I'm sorry you are going through this. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will say a prayer for you and your girl.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

We'll be keeping you and your girl in our thoughts and prayers.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry you and your golden girl are going thru this. Prayers for her and hope you find out what the mass is. She will tell you when it is time, please let us know how she is doing.v Hugs.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so sorry. It must hurt terribly. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your girl. It is so difficult to see them like this.

I am a true believer of our dogs telling us when they are ready, however it is up to us to recognize those signs. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## smarge117 (Sep 23, 2009)

*an update on Dakota*

So we took Dakota to the doggy specialists (many $$$'s later--but worth it) today. 

We did the ultrasound & needle aspirate. Her shaved belly is cute. The doggy-radiologist said that it's grapefruit sized, attached to her liver, but not affecting anything else right now--it has not metastasized to anything yet. We had the doggy-oncologist looked at the slides but she was unable to determine what kind of 'mass' it was unless we actually remove it and look closer at it.

We've basically decided to "ignore" the mass. The general consensus is that the diarrhea/lack of appetite/lethargy was due to the Rimadyl toxicity (although no one would specifically "say" that). We are going to work on the diarrhea/appetite and let nature take it's course with the mass. The mass doesn't seem to be causing her any discomfort, and we don't want to do surgery/chemo on her. I really don't feel that she would do well with that. 

We've had her off the Rimadyl since Saturday and have started another course of Flagyl and her appetite has already gotten a little better, her energy seems to have improved, and we've gone from pure liquid poop to soft-formed/pudding poop. The vet gave us Tramadol for her arthritis, but we're still working on the dose (1 tab snowed her so badly she barely moved from her bed for 12 hours). 

And, after almost three days of being uncontrollably weepy I've stopped crying. All of the well wishes really helped keep me focused on what's best for her. My main concern is that I don't want her to be in pain or uncomfortable. 
Thank you for your prayers and thoughts.
margaret

blizzard doggy!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats good news and what a sweet girl


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart. Love her and try, like they do, to live in the moment. Take lots of pictures and make memories. And hopefully she'll be with you for many more months. Please keep us posted on how she's doing. Sending warm wishes and prayers your way.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She's a beautiful, beautiful girl and I hope that the time she has left with you is full of love, fun, play, treats and companionship. I know from experience how hard and terrible this can be. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, she is beautiful  May you have loads of quality time with her


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I lost my beloved dog to stomach cancer so I know a little bit about what you are going through and how you are feeling.
I wish for lots and lots of great days ahead for you and Dakota. Love her up, take lots of pics and video and enjoy every moment you possibly can.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you have many good days with her. Like everyone else said (and I am doing now with my cancer fighter), take lots of photos and videos of her, love her, enjoy her and spoil her absolutely rotten. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beautiful girl she is!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Margaret*

Margaret

Your girl is beautiful. Please keep us posted on how things go.
I don't think I would put my 14.5 year old dog through any heroic measures.
Hoping her poop gets more solid!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

She is absolutely beautiful. I pray you have much more time with her.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I will be praying for your beautiful girl, that you will have much more time to make beautiful memories and have fun each day with her. Hugs going out to you both.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful and my thoughts and prayers are with you both!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is beautifull, !


----------



## smarge117 (Sep 23, 2009)

Now I just have to show her off when she was feeling better!!

margaret


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful sugar face !!!!! Give her an ear rub from the Dallas crew.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sorry dear. My hope is with you. I know how fast 14 years can go. Here is a thread that may help you feel better sometime in the future. I know it made me feel good.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=73363&highlight=celebration


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

smarge117 said:


> So we took Dakota to the doggy specialists (many $$$'s later--but worth it) today.
> 
> We did the ultrasound & needle aspirate. Her shaved belly is cute. The doggy-radiologist said that it's grapefruit sized, attached to her liver, but not affecting anything else right now--it has not metastasized to anything yet. We had the doggy-oncologist looked at the slides but she was unable to determine what kind of 'mass' it was unless we actually remove it and look closer at it.
> 
> ...


We actually had to lower Carmella's dose of Rimadyl b/c it was giving her diarrhea, so that could most definitely be the cause for Dakota's soft stools. Hopefully they firm up soon!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is an absolutely beautiful girl. May her poop get firm and she feel better. I pray you have a long time left with her. What a beautiful sugar face and smile she has.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

smarge117 said:


> Now I just have to show her off when she was feeling better!!
> 
> margaret


Oh she is beautiful ..


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She's beautiful....hope she's feeling better!!! I love her name. I also had a Dakota (male though).


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a lovely senior citizen your girl is! Keep making memories, take loads of photos, make a clay pawprint (you can buy the kit at Michael's) and enjoy your time together. Each day is a gift for you both. Wishing you more time with your beloved Dakota.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Margaret, I am so happy to hear your beautiful girl is doing better.
We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers as you can never have too many of both!!!
Dakota, keep up the good work


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Dakota you are a fighter!! Good for you. Live life to the fullest sweetie.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a beautiful white face! I am glad she is doing better-it sure sounds like she has had a wonderful life


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Margaret and beautiful Golden Girl!*

*Margaret and beautiful Golden Girl!*

So glad your Golden girl is feeling better-she is just gorgeous!! Looks WONDERFUL for 14.5 years old. My Smooch turned 11 years old on 
Feb. 14th, and she has a much whiter face!!!!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Glad your beautiful girl, is doing better, what a wonderful golden girl she is!Cherish the moments and give her a big hug from us across the oceans.


----------

